# Insulating A Stone House



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

We have a stone house built in 1930 and it has been a challenge to insulate within the walls. during a kitchen remodel we found that the space in the exterior walls is just a little less than 4in deep. The only batt style insulation we could fit was r-13.

Is there any other insulation that would be a better insulator we could DIY for such narrow walls?

Obviously expanding spray in foam would be the best be we can't seem to find a way to DIY.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, a typical wall is a bit less than 4" deep due to the width of a standard 2X4 being 3 1/2 inches. Yes, that does limit the amount of insulation one can install. Depending on how much money you want/can spend, you might look into spray foam. The closed cell variety has about the best R rating of any common insulation. It also works to seal the wall against air infiltration.

diy foam: search the net. Tigerfoam is but one. Not recommending them but they always turn up on a Google search when I look for such an installation system.

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____enUS387US387&aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=diy+spray+foam+insulation


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

There is also cellulose; http://www.wag-aic.org/1999/WAG_99_baker.pdf
Is there any air space at frame/stone or all stone? 

Gary


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

the backs of the 2x4's have been scribed to match the stone and are pushed up against it, so some places have almost 4 in others are more like 2in.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As Nap said for SPF or add a 2x4 wall interior.

Gary


----------

